# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Good levelling bot?

## bloodraw08

Hey I was considering buying honorbuddy but I just found out lazybot can grind

I am currently using (and have been for a while) Sgather with no problems

But I would like a levelling bot, would I haave to go with honorbuddy or is there grinding profiles for lazybot? As I've heard good word of honorbuddy but apparently they are having problems atm..

Sorry if this is in wrong section feel free to move (:

----------


## LeafOfMoo

Lazybot has profiles. But Honorbuddy is a safer and better choice  :Smile: . 1-60, 60-70, and 70-80 all in 1 click each.

----------


## greenthing

> But Honorbuddy is a safer and better choice .


Mind sharing your argumentation. If you don't mind payin for a bot Honorbuddy would overall be the better choice, but why safer? Mass used injection vs 100% passive bot (or 1 memory write) that is just 1 out of a bunch of free to use bots.

Note: not saying injection == ban, but if it's really safer....

----------


## Deliust

Honorbuddy is the best bot ever  :Smile:  im in love with it. got my 7 toons to 85 allredy and over 200 k gold for farming those volatile air things  :Smile:  strongly reccomended. worth 20 euro for a yearly usage.
dont pay for more, never know when a bot wents down.

----------


## TooPro.

> Honorbuddy is the best bot ever  im in love with it. got my 7 toons to 85 allredy and over 200 k gold for farming those volatile air things  strongly reccomended. worth 20 euro for a yearly usage.
> dont pay for more, never know when a bot wents down.


How hard is it to use, how safe is it? Can you expand on it please  :Smile: ?

----------


## rchy

who was the guy who linked the free honorebuddy video? the video got removed by copyright... mind sending me the free honorbuddy whoever you are? I was 5 seconds late to downloading it lol

----------


## bloodraw08

> Honorbuddy is the best bot ever  im in love with it. got my 7 toons to 85 allredy and over 200 k gold for farming those volatile air things  strongly reccomended. worth 20 euro for a yearly usage.
> dont pay for more, never know when a bot wents down.


Thanks I will definitely buy next week but one last thing

Is honorbuddy working with cata ok so far?

----------


## Bluereaper

i tired honorbuddy, and half of there stuff doesnt work and everything is out dated due to cataclysm. i had the misconception of its 1 click and go and it really wasnt.

----------


## Deliust

> Thanks I will definitely buy next week but one last thing
> 
> Is honorbuddy working with cata ok so far?


Yepp the day cataclysm realesed everything was fine, just some major bugs days later but got fixed really soon.
lots of supports on the forums and moderators on msn if u need help  :Smile: 
I love the way it grinds mobs, when it also queue for instances as healer or dps. then when it get better gear it autoequip it.
also changes profiles self. so you absolutely dont need to do a crap ^^

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------




> i tired honorbuddy, and half of there stuff doesnt work and everything is out dated due to cataclysm. i had the misconception of its 1 click and go and it really wasnt.


Then i bet you dont know anything about boting.. Ive used it months, ive been boting in almost 6 years, and this is the easiest and best bot ive ever tried.
ofc its not " 1 click " boom lvl 85.. dont tell me your that retarded and belives any bot in the future will do so? well, maybe in the nanoages..
Think you have tried a old version or something because everything is in perfect stand in cataclysm.

----------


## bloodraw08

> Yepp the day cataclysm realesed everything was fine, just some major bugs days later but got fixed really soon.
> lots of supports on the forums and moderators on msn if u need help 
> I love the way it grinds mobs, when it also queue for instances as healer or dps. then when it get better gear it autoequip it.
> also changes profiles self. so you absolutely dont need to do a crap ^^


Sounds great! I So srsly I can log my drood and have it farm JP?
And have you ever been banned botting how long a day max should I bot? ;D

Ty for all responses

----------


## Nonowmana

If you want to look on the passive way (glider like), you should have a look on ShadowBot.

It have anti warden, API, and all stuff you should need  :Wink: 

MMOLazy - World of Warcraft Botting Tools

----------


## LeafOfMoo

if u want free HB pm me  :Smile:

----------


## sn0oop

> if u want free HB pm me


oh oh pick me pick me :P

----------


## ntsmarkv

[no questions here]

----------


## theigovn

I suggest you should buy HB. I was used HB since WOTLK on my main and 4 other bot so far none of them banned yet. And there still going on good.
And for someone said HB out dated, It's still working awesome at PvP and lvling.

----------


## alen

> Lazybot has profiles.


Can u link the profiles for leveling?

----------


## colethe2nd

can you send me the free HB?

----------

